# وينالك النفع منه



## the_diana

ما معنى "وينالك النفع منه" في هذه الجملة؟
صاحب كالدواء، مرٌ كريه ، ولكن لابد منه أحياناً. هو الذي تضطرك الحاجة إليه، وينالك النفع منه، ولا يرضيك دينه ولا تُسلـّيك عشرته


----------



## cherine

ينالُكَ النفعُ مِنْه أي تستفيد منه.


----------

